# Bicycle riding in Mexico City



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

If I remember correctly, there are designated bike areas around parks and deportivos, and I imagine there's no other safe way to bike around the city but in designated areas, but if you don't have private transportation, how do you get your bike to those areas? I don't remember seeing anybody on public transportation with bikes, nor do I remember bike racks on the exterior of the buses and you see here in the U.S.

Just wondering if it's a silly idea to try to take our bikes if we move.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DebMer said:


> If I remember correctly, there are designated bike areas around parks and deportivos, and I imagine there's no other safe way to bike around the city but in designated areas, but if you don't have private transportation, how do you get your bike to those areas? I don't remember seeing anybody on public transportation with bikes, nor do I remember bike racks on the exterior of the buses and you see here in the U.S.
> 
> Just wondering if it's a silly idea to try to take our bikes if we move.


In the last couple of years, the DF government has been installing a series of bike lanes along certain main streets, like Reforma, but it doesn't cover the entire city. I don't have a bike (never learned to ride one), so I can't vouch for how convenient they are to use. You certainly can't take a bike on a bus or the subway. On Sunday morning a portion of Reforma is closed to cars and buses, and lots of people come out to bicycle and skate and just walk down the center lanes of this lovely boulevard.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DebMer said:


> If I remember correctly, there are designated bike areas around parks and deportivos, and I imagine there's no other safe way to bike around the city but in designated areas, but if you don't have private transportation, how do you get your bike to those areas? I don't remember seeing anybody on public transportation with bikes, nor do I remember bike racks on the exterior of the buses and you see here in the U.S.
> 
> Just wondering if it's a silly idea to try to take our bikes if we move.


Mexico City closes some streets to traffic on Sundays for bicycle and other forms of recreation. It also allows bicycles on the subway and buses at some times. See Paseos en bicicleta - Ciudad de Mexico for details (in Spanish. There is a link for English, but it doesn't include the same information).


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks to you both, Isla and Tundra. 

It sounds like for the most part if you live near to a designated area, it's reasonable to expect to enjoy a bike in the city, but not otherwise. 

Tundra, thanks for the link. I'll spend some time there for more information. Also, I'll be checking out your family blog. Looks informative!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

​


TundraGreen said:


> It also allows bicycles on the subway and buses at some times.


These times are quite limited:

Permitir la entrada con bicicletas al metro durante los domingos y al metrobús diariamente de 5 a 7 de la mañana y de 10 a 12 de la noche.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> ​
> These times are quite limited:
> 
> Permitir la entrada con bicicletas al metro durante los domingos y al metrobús diariamente de 5 a 7 de la mañana y de 10 a 12 de la noche.


Agreed. They clearly are not aimed at making it convenient to commute by bicycle. They would allow one to get to the closed streets by subway on Sunday.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Anywhere in Mexico, I would recommend staying on designated 'ciclopistas', where you will share the path with pedestrians, donkeys carrying firewood, motorscooters and occasional horses. On the highways, you should be sure to carry your funeral director's card and your cremation instructions.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Anywhere in Mexico, I would recommend staying on designated 'ciclopistas', where you will share the path with pedestrians, donkeys carrying firewood, motorscooters and occasional horses. On the highways, you should be sure to carry your funeral director's card and your cremation instructions.


 Point taken.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Anywhere in Mexico, I would recommend staying on designated 'ciclopistas', where you will share the path with pedestrians, donkeys carrying firewood, motorscooters and occasional horses. On the highways, you should be sure to carry your funeral director's card and your cremation instructions.


I tend to agree but I got wailed on last time I expressed that opinion in the forum!

DebMer - I know of a couple mountain bikers in Mexico City. They don't ride in town but have a couple of places not too far away where they go to ride. If you are interested in mountain biking I can try to find out where they do their riding.

On the positive side for road riding in Guanajuato, I found a new highway that connects the west entrance to the city with the south side of the downtown section and it has very wide what can only be called sidewalks on both sides. Since it is several miles long and has no other entrances or exits besides the ones on each end, almost no one walks it and I have yet to see any traffic on those sidewalks besides an occasional bicycle - no donkeys, horses or motorscooters.

There is a guard rail that divides the road from the sidewalk so it keeps you pretty darn safe from traffic. It also has some challenging hills so if I make the round trip 2-3 times I get in a good workout. And to top it off, there are lovely views of the mountains around Guanajuato for 3/4 of the trip.

My inner cyclist is much happier!


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

No, nothing so adventurous as mountain biking. Tootling around parks or neighborhoods with the kids is more my speed.


----------

